# مطلوب معرفة الفرق بين المحرك ذو الدوران البيطيئ والسريع فزعتكم يامهنسينا الكرام



## phantom1975 (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
واسعد اله اوقاتكم

سؤالي هو ما الفرق بين دورة المحرك 1800rpm ودورة المحرك 3600rpm
وما العوامل التي على اساسها يتم تحديد دورة المحرك؟؟؟

وشكرا لكم من ساهم في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

زيادة عزم المحرك



المحرك هو مصدر الطاقة المحركة بالسيارة. وهو يعمل على تحويل طاقة الوقود (الدخل) إلى عزم ودوران (الخرج). وتعرف القدرة بأنها حاصل ضرب العزم في سرعة الدوران للمحرك.



القدرة [كيلووات]= عزم المحرك [نيوتن متر] × السرعة الدورانية [زاوية دائرية في الثانية]



ويعتمد عزم المحرك torque Engine على الطاقة المتولدة من احتراق خليط الوقود والهواء, وكلما زاد العزم كلما زادت قدرة المحرك. ويؤثر على قيمة العزم قيمة القوة المؤثرة على المكبس مضروبة في ذراع العزم. 



عزم المحرك [نيوتن متر] = القوة [نيوتن] × ذراع العزم [متر]

= ( ضغط الشحنة × مساحة المكبس) × ذراع العزم



ويمكن زيادة قدرة المحرك عن طريق: 

- زيادة عزم المحرك أو 

- تقليل الفقد في القدرة نتيجة الاحتكاك داخل المحرك, أو نتيجة تشغيل الملحقات الخاصة بالمحرك. 





طرق زيادة عزم المحرك: 



العزم هو حاصل ضرب القوة في ذراعها, فكلما ذادت القوة المنقولة من المكبس إلى ذراع التوصيل كلما ذاد العزم, وكلما ذاد زراع القوة (طول المرفق لعمود المرفق crank shaft throw), ويمكن زيادة العزم كالتالي:



1- زيادة مقدار الشحنة الداخلة للمحرك. (سعة المحرك × الكفاءة الحجمية)

2- زيادة الكفاءة الحرارية (كفاءة الاحتراق) للشحنة والاستفادة من بعض الطاقة المفقودة مع غازات العادم. 

3- زيادة طول المرفق لعمود المرفق.

4- تقليل الفقد في الطاقة الضائعة في الاحتكاك, وكذلك الطاقة المبذولة لتشغيل ملحقات المحرك الداخلية والخارجية (زيادة الكفاءة الميكانيكية). 



الكفاءة الحجمية تحدد كمية الشحنة الداخلة داخل الاسطوانة (المحرك). أما الكفاءة الحرارية فإنها تحدد مقدار الطاقة الحرارية التي يمكن استخلاصها من الطاقة الموجودة من الوقود الداخل للمحرك بالشحنة. وتحدد الكفاءة الميكانيكية قيمة الطاقة (القدرة) المتبقية كخرج للمحرك, حيث أن الطاقة المستخلصة من الوقود يضيع منها جزء نتيجة احتكاك الأجزاء المتحركة داخل المحرك وجزء يبذل لتشغيل ملحقات المحرك الداخلية والخارجية. 





1- زيادة الشحنة داخل المحرك


تزداد كمية الشحنة بزيادة سعة المحرك (حجم الإزاحة) engine swept volume, وتعرف سعة المحرك بسعة الاسطوانة مضروب في عدد الاسطوانات. وسعة الاسطوانة هي مساحة الاسطوانة مضروبة في طول الشوط (المسافة بين النقطة الميتة العليا والنقطة الميتة السفلى).



سعة المحرك [سم3 (سي سي), أو لتر] = عدد الاسطوانات × سعة الاسطوانة [سم3 , أو لتر]

= عدد الاسطوانات × (مساحة الاسطوانة × طول الشوط)

= عدد الاسطوانات × ( ط / 4 × مربع قطر الاسطوانة × طول الشوط) 



1-(أ)- زيادة سعة المحرك عن طريق :

· زيادة عدد الاسطوانات (6, 8, 10.....)

· زيادة أبعاد الاسطوانة (القطر, طول الشوط)



الكفاءة الحجمية:

ولكن يجب ملاحظة إنه على الرغم من ثبوت سعة المحرك فإن العزم يختلف باختلاف سرعة دوران المحرك وذلك بسبب التغيير في الكفاءة الحجمية (درجة امتلاء الاسطوانات بخليط الوقود والهواء). وتعرف الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) Volumetric Efficiency؛ بأنها النسبة بين حجم الشحنة الداخلة للمحرك إلى سعة المحرك, أو حجم الشحنة الداخلة للاسطوانة إلى سعة الاسطوانة, وهي في الغالب تكون في حدود 80% إلى 90% . 



الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) = حجم الهواء (الشحنة) الفعلي الداخل إلى الاسطوانة (المحرك) ÷ حجم الاسطوانة (المحرك)



وتعتمد كفاءة الامتلاء على فتحة الخانق, وسرعة دوران المحرك, وشكل وأبعاد مجمع السحب والعادم, ومقاس فتحة الصمام, وتوقيت الصمامات, وفترة فتح الصمامات. 

في السرعات البطيئة تكون سرعة المكبس بطيئة, ويكون التخلخل داخل الاسطوانات ومجمع السحب قليل وعليه فإن كمية الخليط الداخلة إلى الاسطوانات تكون قليلة, و تكون كفاءة الامتلاء قليلة. ومع زيادة السرعة تزداد كمية الوقود الداخلة إلى الأسطوانات, وتزداد كفاءة الامتلاء مع زيادة السرعة. 

ولكن مع استمرار زيادة سرعة المحرك يؤدي تدافع الخليط للمرور من فتحات الصمامات إلى تقليل كمية الوقود الداخلة إلى الاسطوانات (يسمى ذلك الخنق وعدم قدرة المحرك على التنفس breathe) وعليه فعند السرعات العالية تنخفض كفاءة الامتلاء.







العلاقة بين الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) وعزم المحرك: 

كلما زادت درجة الامتلاء ذاد عزم المحرك, ولهذا نجد أن منحنى العزم بالنسبة لسرعة دوران المحرك يشابه منحنى كفاء الامتلاء. ففي سرعات الدوران البطيئة تكون كفاءة الامتلاء قليلة وعليه يكون العزم قليل, مع زيادة السرعة تزداد كفاءة الامتلاء ويزداد العزم, وعند السرعة التي يكون عندها أقصى كفاءة امتلاء يكون عندها أقصى عزم, ومع زيادة السرعة أكثر من ذلك تنخفض درجة الامتلاء نتيجة خنق الشحنة الداخلة وينخفض العزم بالتبعية.









1 (ب)- زيادة الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) (Volumetric Efficiency VE):


* زيادة عدد الصمامات, استخدام عدد 4 إلى 6 صمامات لكل اسطوانة. (زيادة عدد الصمامات بدلاً من استخدام صمام كبير هو تقليل كتلة الصمام الذي يكون لها مشاكل عند زيادة السرعة وزيادة التعجيل والتباطئ)


* Variable Valve Timing with Intelligent (VVT-i) التحكم في توقيت صمامات السحب إليكترونيا 


Variable Valve Timing & Lift with Intelligent (VVTL-i) * التحكم في توقيت ومسافة فتح الصمامات إليكترونيا 


Variable Length Intake Manifold (VLIM) * استخدام طول متغير لمجمع السحب 



* استخدام صمامات حلقية (جلبة) Sleeve Valve


* , إدخال الشحنة تحت ضغط (شحن التربو والسوبر) turbo and super charging system تشحين المحرك. يعمل تشحين المحرك على زيادة كفاءة الامتلاء بمقدار 50%. 


* التخلص من بقايا العادم بالاسطوانة. عند طريق زيادة عدد صمامات العادم, التحكم في توقيت صمام العادم بالإضافة إلى توقيت صمام السحب Dual VVT-i, عمل أنوب عادم لكل اسطوانة headers (الفكرة من وراء استخدام أنبوب عادم لكل اسطوانة هو تخفيض الضغط الخلفي في نظام العادم والذي يعيق تصريف العادم بكفاءة عالية).





الكفاءة الحرارية:

حيث أن الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) تقرر مقدار الشحنة الداخلة للاسطوانات, فإن الكفاءة الحرارية تقرر كم من طاقة الوقود الداخل مع الشحنة يمكن تحويلها إلى طاقة مفيدة.



الكفاءة الحرارية = الطاقة المستفادة من الوقود ÷ الطاقة الموجودة في الوقود 



ويمكن زيادة الطاقة المستفادة من الوقود عن طريق:

أ- تحسين الاحتراق, زيادة كفاءة الاحتراق (الكفاءة الحرارية (Thermal Efficiency TE) 



ب- تقليل الفقد في الطاقة الحرارية, (الفقد في الطاقة الحرارية, مياه التبريد 30-35%, غازات العادم 35-45%), الاحتكاك داخل المحرك 5-8% بالإضافة إلى الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل ملحقات المحرك) 





2- (أ) زيادة كفاءة الاحتراق (الكفاءة الحرارية): 

- زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط compression ratio



نسبة الإنضغاط = حجم الحيز فوق المكبس عند النقطة الميتة السفلي ÷ حجم الحيز فوق المكبس عند النقطة الميتة العليا



زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط تؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة استهلاك الوقود والقدرة. نسبة الإنضغاط لمحركات البنزين في حدود 8 إلى 1:9, والديزل في حدود 17 إلى 1:19. 



- استخدام الحقن الإليكتروني للوقود Electronic fuel injection (EFI) 



- استخدام الإشعال الإليكتروني Electronic ignition



- تصميم وتعديل المحرك engine design and modifications , لزيادة عملية الإثارة داخل المحرك, وزيادة درجة الخلط, ويتم ذلك عن طريق تصميم غرفة الاحتراق ومجمع السحب. 





2- (ب) الاستفادة من بعض الطاقة المفقودة مع غازات العادم:

- استخدام دورة أتكنسون بدلاً من دورة أوتو, حيث تكون نسبة التمدد أكبر من نسبة الإنضغاط للمحرك. 





3- زيادة طول المرفق لعمود المرفق: 

- وهذا يعتمد على تصميم عمود المرفق, فكلما زاد طول المرفق كلما زادت الإجهادات على العمود. 





الكفاءة الميكانيكية:

تعرف الكفاءة الميكانيكية بأنها مقدار القدرة الخارجة من المحرك منسوبة إلى القدرة الناتجة من الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة داخل الاسطوانات 



الكفاءة الميكانيكية = القدرة الخارجة من المحرك (القدرة الفرملية) ÷ القدرة المتولدة داخل الاسطوانات (القدرة البيانية)





4- تقليل الفقد في العزم (زيادة الكفاءة الميكانيكية Mechanical Efficiency ME):



يمكن تقليل الفقد في الطاقة نتيجة الاحتكاك داخل المحرك أو بسبب تشغيل أجزاء داخلية أو ملحقات خارجية مركبة على المحرك:

أ- تصميم معدل لأجزاء المحرك

ب- تقليل الطاقة الضائعة لتشغيل محلقات المحرك.


أ- تصميم معدل لأجزاء المحرك لتقليل الفقد في الاحتكاك: 



- استخدام محرك به نسبة قطر/ شوط Bore/stroke ratio أكبر من واحد والذي يسمى (محرك فوق المربع) oversquare engine والذي فيه القطر أكبر من الشوط. هذا يؤدي إلى تقليل طول الشوط مع المحافظة على سعة الاسطوانة, وعليه يقل مقدار الطاقة الضائعة في الاحتكاك. 



- طلاء الاسطوانات من الداخل بمادة تقلل الاحتكاك.



ب- تقليل الطاقة (القدرة) الضائعة لتشغيل محلقات المحرك الداخلية والخارجية:

‌

-الاستغناء عن عمود الكامة في المحرك camless valvetrain, حيث أن حوالي 25% من قدرة المحرك تفقد في سرعة الحمل الخالي نتيجة القوى المبذولة لفتح الصمامات ضد النابض. 



- استخدام مروحة تبريد كهربائية (بدلا من المروحة الميكانيكية التي تأخذ الحركة عن طريق عمود المرفق)


- استخدام مؤازر كهربائي للتوجيه (بدلاُ من المؤازر الهيدروليكي الذي يأخذ حركته عن طريق عمود المرفق) 



- استخدام مؤازر (باور مستر للفرامل) (بدلاً من المؤازر الهيدروليكي الذي يأخذ حركته عن طريق عمود المرفق). أو استخدام مؤازر التخلخل. 





ويمكن تلخيص العوامل المؤثرة على قدرة المحرك بالمعادلة التالية, 

وفي حالة الرغبة في زيادة قدرة المحرك فإن ذلك يتم عن طريق زيادة قيمة حدود تلك المعادلة:



قدرة المحرك = (كمية الطاقة الخارجة من المحرك) ÷ وحدة الزمن

= ((كمية الطاقة الخارجة من الاسطوانات) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن

= (((كمية الطاقة الموجودة من الوقود داخل الشحنة) × الكفاءة الحرارية) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن

= (((( سعة المحرك × الكفاءة الحجمية) × القيمة الحرارية للوقود) × الكفاءة الحرارية) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن



قدرة المحرك يمكن زيادتها عن طريق:

- زيادة سعة المحرك

- زيادة الكفاءة الحجمية للمحرك

- استخدام وقود ذو قيمة حرارية عالية 

- زيادة الكفاءة الحرارية للمحرك 

- زيادة الكفاءة 
منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

المعادلات الحسابية للسيارات 

Automotive Mathematical Formulas



حسابات المحرك:

حجم (سعة) المحرك 
Engine Swept Volume



Where:

حجم سعة المحرك
m3
Engine swept volume
Ve

قطر (جوف) الاسطوانة 
m
Cylinder bore (diameter)
B

طول الشوط
m
Stroke
L

عدد اسطوانات المحرك

Number of cylinders
n

مساحة الاسطوانة (المكبس)
m2
Cylinder (piston) area
Acyl

حجم الاسطوانة 
m3
Cylinder volume
Vs





نسبة الإنضغاط 
Compression Ratio



:Where

نسبة الإنضغاط

Compression ratio
r

حجم الخلوص
m3
Clearance volume
Vc

حجم الاسطوانة 
m3
Cylinder volume
Vs





القدرة البيانية للمحرك 
Engine Indicated Power 



Where:

قدرة البيانية للمحرك
kW
Engine indicated power
Pi

الضغط المتوسط الفعال البياني
N/m2
Indicated mean effective pressure
imep

مساحة الاسطوانة (المكبس) 
m2
Cylinder (piston) Area 
A

طول الشوط
m
Stroke
L

عدد الاسطوانات 

Number of cylinders
n

عدد لفات المحرك في الدقيقة 
rpm, 

rev/min
Engine revolution per minute 
N

حجم (سعة) المحرك
m3
Engine volume
Ve





القدرة الفرملية للمحرك 
Engine Brake Power



Where:

قدرة المحرك الفرملية 
kW 
Engine brake power
Pb

عزم المحرك
kN.m
Engine torque
Te

سرعة الزاوية للمحرك 
1/s 
Engine angular speed 
w

عدد لفات المحرك في الدقيقة
rpm, 

(rev/min)
Engine number of revolution per minute
N





القدرة الاحتكاكية للمحرك
Engine Friction Power 



Where:

قدرة المحرك الفرملية 
kW
Engine friction power
Pf

قدرة المحرك البيانية 
kW
Engine indicated power 
Pi

قدرة المحرك الفرملية 
kW
Engine brake power 
Pb





الكفاءة الميكانيكية للمحرك 
Engine Mechanical Efficiency 



Where:

الكفاءة الميكانيكية للمحرك

Mechanical efficiency
hm

قدرة المحرك الفرملية
kW
Engine brake power
Pb

قدرة المحرك البيانية
kW
Engine indicated power 
Pi 





الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود 
Specific Fuel Consumption SFC 



Where:

الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود
kg/(kW.h)
Specific fuel consumption
SFC

كتلة الوقود المستخدمة في الساعة
kg/h
Mass of fuel consumed per hour
m.f

قدرة المحرك الفرملية 
kW 
Engine brake power 
Pb





الكفاءة الحرارية للمحرك 
Engine Brake Thermal Efficiency 



Where:

الكفاءة الحرارية للوقود

Thermal efficiency 
hth

قدرة المحرك الفرملية 
kW
Engine brake power
Pb

كتلة الوقود المستهلكة في الساعة 
kg/h
Mass of fuel consumed per hour
m.

حجم الوقود المستهلك في الساعة 
m3/h
Volume of fuel consumed per hour
V.

كثافة الوقود
kg/m3
Fuel density 
r

القيمة الحرارية للوقود
kJ/kg, kW.s/kg
Fuel calorific (heat) value
CV





الكفاءة الحجمية للمحرك 
Engine Volumetric Efficiency 



Where:

الكفاءة الحجمية للمحرك

Volumetric efficiency
hV

الحجم الفعلي للهواء (المسحوب داخل الاسطوانة)
m3 
Actual air volume intake
Vair

حجم الاسطوانة 
m3
Cylinder volume 
Vs


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

مواصفات سيارات الركوب (الخاصة)

Passenger Car Specifications




Engine
المحرك

القدرة الفعلية للمحرك, مقاسة عند فتحة خانق كاملة والمحرك مركب عليه كافة الملحقات.
Max. net engine horsepower [kW (HP)]

at engine speed (rpm)
أقصى قدرة فعلية للمحرك 

[كيلووات( حصان)] 

عند سرعة دوران المحرك (لفة/دقيقة)

عزم المحرك, مقاس عند فتحة خانق كاملة. 


Max. torque (N.m)

at engine speed (rpm)
أقصى عزم للمحرك
(نيوتن.متر)

عند سرعة دوران المحرك (لفة/دقيقة)

سعة المحرك, تحسب بضرب مساحة الأسطوانة في طول الشوط في عدد الاسطوانات. وتحسب بالسنتيمتر المكعب أو بالتر (1 لتر= 1000 سم3)
Engine swept volume (cm3) (CC)
سعة المحرك (سم3) (سي سي) 

نسبة القطر إلى الشوط, تحسب بقسمة القطر بالمم على طول الشوط بالمم. 
Bore/stroke (mm/mm)
نسبة القطر بالنسبة للشوط (مم/مم)

نسبة الإنضغاط, (تحسب بقسمة سعة الاسطوانة زائد حجم غرفة الاحتراق مقسومة على حجم غرفة الاحتراق)
Compression ratio 
نسبة الإنضغاط 

القدرة النوعية للمحرك, تحسب بقسمة القدرة الفرملية للمحرك على سعة المحرك 
(1 كيلووات/لتر= 1.36 حصان/لتر)
Specific power output (kW/l) 
القدرة النوعية لخرج المحرك (كيلووات/لتر)

وضعية المحرك (طولي-عرضي), عدد الاسطوانات, تركيبة الاسطوانات (مستقيم- مائل- على شكل حرف V), عدد الصمامات بالاسطوانة
Engine type
نوع المحرك 


Fuel
الوقود

نوع الوقود: بنزين/ديزل/ كهرباء/ غاز
Type of fuel
نوع الوقود

التحكم في إدخال الوقود للاسطوانات: مغذي, حقن الوقود. 
Fuel management 
التحكم في الوقود

سعة خزان الوقود, بقسمة سعة الخزان (لتر)على استهلاك الوقود (لتر/100 كم) يعطي عدد الكيلومترات التي يمكن للسيارة أن تقطعها بدون إعادة ملئ الخزان.
Fuel tank capacity (l)
سعة خزان الوقود (لتر)


Electrical Equipment
المعدات الكهربائية

جهد البطارية مقاس بالفولت, سعة البطارية مقاسة بالأمبير ساعة)
Battery (V- Ah)
البطارية (فولت- أمبير ساعة)

جهد المولد مقاس بالفولت, ومقدار التيار بالأمبير)
Alternator (V- A)
المولد الكهربائي (فولت- أمبير)


Cooling
التبريد

نوع نظام التبريد (مياه- هواء) سعة المشع (الردياتير) باللتر. 
Cooling
نوع نظام التبريد وسعة المشع (لتر)


Power Train
نقل الحركة 

نسب التخفيض, تساوي النسبة بين سرعة خرج المحرك و سرعة خرج صندوق للنقلات المختلفة.
Transmission ratio 
نسب التخفيض لصندوق السرعات 

النقلات, تبين عدد نقلات, نوع النقل (يدوي- أوتوماتيكي), وموضع رافعة التحويل (بعمود التوجيه, أرضي..) 
Gear shift
طريقة أجراء تغيير نقل صندوق السرعات (النقلات)

نسبة التخفيض النهائية, تساوي النسبة بين خرج صندوق التروس وسرعة دوران عمود إدارة العجل.
Final-drive ratio
نسبة التخفيض الخلفية


Brakes
الفرامل 

نوع الفرامل أمامي/خلفي (قرصي-اسطواني), مؤازر, صمام التحكم في الضغط, نظام منع غلق العجلات.
Braking system
نوع نظام الفرامل 


Tires
الإطارات 

رمز الإطار يحتوي على مقاس عرض الإطار بالمم, ونسبة الشكل (ارتفاع الإطار إلى عرض الإطار), نوع الإطار, مقاس الجنط, بيان الحمل, رمز السرعة. 
Tires
رموز ومقاس الإطار


Suspension 
التعليق 

نوع النظام, النوابض واليايات, والمحاور
Wheel suspension (front/rear)
نظام التعليق (أمامي/ خلفي)


Steering
التوجيه

قطر دوران السيارة هو أقل قطر دوران للسيارة, عند إدارة عجلة القيادة لأقصى مدى. 
Turning circle diameter (m) 
قطر دوران السيارة (م)

الشرح 
Car
السيارة

شكل السيارة (سيدان- ميني فان...), عدد الأبواب, عدد المقاعد. 
Body style 
شكل جسم السيارة 

طول السيارة, المسافة بين خارج الصدامين
Vehicle length (mm) 
طول السيارة (مم)

عرض السيارة, المسافة بين حدود السيارة عند النظر لها من الأمام
Vehicle width (mm)
عرض السيارة (مم)

ارتفاع السيارة, المسافة بين سطح الأرض وأقصى حد للسيارة من أعلى
Vehicle height (mm)
ارتفاع السيارة (مم)

المسافة بين مركزي المحوريين عند النظر إلى السيارة من الجنب
Wheelbase (mm)
المسافة بين المحورين (مم)

المسافة بين منتصف العجلتين لنفس المحور (الأمامي- الخلفي) عند النظر إليهم من الأمام. 
Track, front-rear (mm)
المسافة بين العجلتين لنفس المحور 

أمامي- خلفي (مم) 

هو وزن السيارة عندما تكون جاهزة للاستخدام بدون السائق. 
Curb weight (kg)
وزن السيارة (كجم)

هو وزن السيارة بكامل الحمولة من الركاب والأمتعة.
Gross vehicle weight (kg)
الوزن الإجمالي (كجم)

هي أقصى سرعة يمكن للسيارة الوصول إليها, والسير بها لمسافة 1كيلومتر.
Maximum speed (km/h)
أقصى سرعة للسيارة (كم/ساعة) 

الزمن بالثانية اللازم لوصول السيارة من سرعة صفر إلى سرعة 100 كيلومتر في الساعة. 
Acceleration from 0 to 100 km/h (s)
التعجيل من صفر إلى 100 كم/ساعة (ثانية)

هي أقصى سرعة يمكن للسيارة الوصول إليها, والسير بها لمسافة 1كيلومتر.
Maximum speed (km/h)
أقصى سرعة للسيارة (كم/ساعة) 

تحسب من قدرة المحرك ووزن السيارة بدون السائق. كلما قلة النسبة, كلما زاد التعجيل والقدرة على صعود الميل. 
Power-to-weight ratio (kg/kW)
نسبة القدرة للوزن (كجم/كيلووات)

يقاس استهلاك الوقود من خلال قياس استهلاك الوقود خلال مسافة معينة خلال القيادة مشابها لداخل المدينة, وسرعة ثابتة 90 كم/ساعة, وسرعة ثابتة 120 كم/ساعة.
Fuel consumption 
(l/100 km)- Germany

(mile/gallon)- USA
استهلاك الوقود (لتر/100 كم)- المانيا

استهلاك الوقود (ميل/جالون)- أمريكا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

المحرك عبارة عن اداة تقوم بتحويل الطاقة الكميائية ( الوقود ) الى طاقة حركية وهو ليس

اختراع فردى لعالم معين بل هو تطور طويل على مدى سنوات ليصل الى شكله الحالى
ومازال حتى الان فى تطور مستمر




وقبل ان ندخل في صلب الموضوع ساضع بعض التعريفات الاساسية والتى سوف

تفيدنا وتجعل فهم الموضوع سهلا ان شاء الله

القدرة الحصانية Hourse Power HP

وهو مصطلح هام جدا حيث انه يعبر عن قدرة المحرك وهى وحدة امريكية ومتعامل بها
عالميا ومن قدرة المحرك نستطيع ان نوجد عزم المحرك وهو هام جدا ايضا

عدد لفات المحرك 
Revloution Per Minute RPM

وهو مصطلح شهير بالطبع ويعبر عن عدد لفات المحرك فى الدقيقة الواحدة

ويمكن حساب عزم المحرك عن طريق القانون الاتى

عزم المحرك Engine Tourqe = قدرة المحرك HP / عدد اللفات RPW

وبعد ذلك يضرب الناتج فى الثابت الرقمى 716.2 وهو تحويله للوحدات 
وبذلك ينتج عندنا العزم بوحدة النيوتن متر


اجهزة زيادة قدرة المحرك Hp

وهذة الاجهزة ثلاثة انواع

1- Turbo Cahrger شاحن توربينى 

2- Super Cahrger شاحن ميكانيكى

3- Nitrous Oxide System NOS نظام نيتروجين اكسجين ( النيترس )



الشاحن التوربينى Turbo Charger

التربو تشارجر هو جهاز من اجهزة زيادة القدرة فى المحرك وذلك عن طريق الاستفادة من 
غازات العادم 




فكرته وطريقة عمله:

فكرة عمله تعتمد على غازات العادم الخارجة من المحرك حيث يتم اعاده توجيهها الى تربينه
وتلك التربينة بداخلها الريشة المعدن التى تدور بسبب اندفاع غازات العادم اليها

ويودئ دورانها الى سحب الهواء من الخارج وضغطه الى داخل المحرك وبذلك يزيد من نسبة
الانضغاط داخل المحرك Compression Ratio بنسبة كبيرة مما يزيد من كفاءة الحريق



ويركب مع التربو جهاز يسمى Inter cooler او المبرد 


وهو وظيفته تبريد الهواء قبل دخوله
الى المحرك وذلك لان التربينة عندما تضغط الهواء يؤدى ذلك الى زيادة درجة حرارته
ويكون شكل المبرد قريب من شكل الراديتار الموجود بالسيارة 

مميزاته:

1- يزيد قدرة المحرك بنسبة 65 % اى لو كان عندك محرك قدرته 100 حصان فانه يجعلها 
165 حصان

2- فكرته سهل التصنيع وتستفيد من غازات العادم دون تحميل ميكانيكى على المحرك

عيوبه:

1- غالى الثمن جدا فى التركيب والصيانة
2- فكرة استخدام غازات العادم تؤدى الى زيادة التحميل الحرارى Thermal loading على المحرك
3- غالبا لا يستخدم الا فى محركات الديزل لصعوبة تنفيذه فى محرك البنزين
4- يحتاج الى مبرد وماء للتبريد مما يزيد من اعطاله

Super charger الشاحن الميكانيكي:


ووظيفته تشبه تماما وظيفة الشاحن التوربينى حيث انه يستخدم لزيادة قدرة المحرك



وفكره عمله تعتمد على تربينة تدور مثل الشاحن التوبينى ولكن فى الشاحن الميكانيكى تلك التربينة 

لاتستخدم غازات العادم بل تأخذ حركتها من المحرك مباشرة عن طرق سير،ويوجد ايضا به Inter Cooler مبرد .

مميزاته:

1- يزيد قدرة المحرك بمقدار 65 % 

2- ارخص نسبيا فى الثمن من الشاحن التوربينى

عيوبه:

1- يسبب اجهادات ميكانيكية على المحرك نتيجة تحميل تربينة تأخذ حركتها منه.

2- يطرح من القدرة النهائية 5 % وهى النسبة التى تستهلكها التربينة للدوران

3- احتياجة الى تبريد ومبرد


النيترس Nitrous Oxide System NOS





فكره عمله تعتمد على وجود انبوبة بها غاز الاكسى نيتروجين وعندما تريد ان تزيد من قدرة السيارة تقوم بفتح صمام الخروج الذى يؤدى الى انفاق غاز الاكسى نيتروجين

الى غرفة الاحتراق فيعمل الاكسجين على زيادة نسبة الانضغاط وبالتالى زيادة قدرة السيارة

ويعمل النيتروجين على تبريد غرفة الاحتراق لان الحرارة تزداد جدا بسبب قوة عملية الاحتراق

مميزاته:
1- رخيص الثمن وسهل التركيب

2- يتم تركيبة على جميع انواع السيارات ( ديزل _ بنزين )

3- يزيد قدرة المحرك بنسبة 60 % 

4- التحكم فى عملية زيادة القدرة عند فتح او غلق صمام الغاز

عيوبه:

1- تعتبر عملية زيادة القدرة محدودة بحجم الانبوبة المركبه بالسيارة لان عند انتهائها
يتوقف عمل النظام كله

2- نوعا ما غير امن لاحتمال تسرب الغازات او انفجار الانبوبة



أن المحرك يجب أن يكون مصمما أصلا ليعمل مع TURBO CHANGER


إن صناعة التوربو تطور تطوراً كبيراً مع رواج تقنية الشاحن التوربيني ذي الشفيرات المتحركة خاصة مع BMW 

variable geometry turbine (VGT) أو Variable Nozzle Turbine turbo, VNTفي تسمية شركة Garrett الشهيرة في عالم التوربو. 

فبعد إطلاق غاريت* تلك التقنية في 1989 (في شاحنة نيسان خدماتية أولاً)، وبدء رواجها بقوة في عالم توربو ديزل السيارات السياحية إبتداء من 1995، 
حمل جيلها الثاني في 1998 تطويرات سمحت بتحسين التنسيق بين وحدة التحكم الإلكتروني بوظائف المحرك، وبين الشاحن التوربيني ذاته، 
قبل وصول الجيل الثالث في العام الماضي بمزيد من إمكانات التحكم، لا سيما في تخلصها من مشكلة تلكؤ محركات التوربو السابقة في مجالات السرعة المتدنية، حتى بدء تدخل التوربو بفجائية عادة.



تقنية الشاحن التوربيني ذي الشفيرات المتحركة (حمراء اللون، وهي كهربائية التحكم في مرسيدس-بنز إي كلاس) حول التوربين (اللون الأصفر في الجانب الأيسر). 



فغاية التوربو أساساً زيادة القوة والعزم من دون زيادة سعة الأسطوانات أو عددها، أو الحصول على قوة محرك كبير لكن في محرك صغير وأقل إستهلاكاً في القيادة العادية. مع الشفيرات المتحركة، يمكن تشغيل التوربين منذ مجالات الدوران المتدنية الى المتوسطة، بفضل الشفيرات القلابة حول التوربين (راجع الرسم)، فتبدأ من فتحات صغيرة تكتفي بضغط بسيط لتبدأ بالدوران، ثم تتسع عند إرتفاع ضغط الغازات، فتزداد كمية شحن المحرك لكن من دون فجائية التدخل، لأن التوربو بدأ تدخله من قبل. 




لكن ما تتفوّق فيه تقنية الشاحن المزدوج هو إمكان تبدّل ضغط الشحن في نسب متصاعدة وعلى إمتداد مجالات دوران المحرك، وبتدرج يفوق ما يمكن تحقيقه مع الشاحن التوربيني ذي الشفيرات المتبدلة. 

مع فارق وجوه الأداء بين تقنيتَي التوربو المذكورتين، تطلب تطوير محرك بي إم ف الجديد تمتين بعض العناصر مثل السواعد المرفقية، والإنتقال من نظام التحكم بوش دي دي إي Bosch DDE5 في محرك 530 دي، الى نظام بوش دي دي إي DDE6 القادر على التحكم بعدد أكبر من الخيارات الإلكترونية، إذ يفترض به رصد وظائف المحرك وضغط التوربو وصمامات ضبط ضغط الهواء المسحوب، والغازات المحترقة في الجانب الآخر وتحويل الفائض منها الى التوربين الكبيرة، وذلك كله على إمتداد مختلف مجالات دوران المحرك، إضافة الى وظائف رصد الإنبعاثات وإعادة تدوير قسم من الغازات المحترقة EGR, Exhaust Gas Recirculation التي تعبر قبل الوصول الى التوربو،
فتنضم الى تيار الهواء الجديد الواصل الى غرف الإحتراق، فتخفف حرارة غرف الإشتعال وتخفف بذلك نسبة إنبعاثات أكسيد النيتروجين. 

وبفضل زيادة قدرة نظام التحكم الإلكتروني الجديد، أمكن ايضاً تحسين درجة دقة التحكم بتوقيت بخ المازوت، لتحسين إشتعاله وزيادة نسبة إستخراج الطاقة المفيدة منه، وخفض نسبة الوقود غير المحترق تماماً، لا سيما أن البخاخات هي من النوع الذي يبخ حتى خمس مرات متعاقبة، في كل من عمليات الإشعال، ليشتعل المزيج بنعومة أكبر فتزداد مرونة المحرك ونعومته، ويقل ضجيجه، لا سيما مع خفض نسبة ضغط مزيد الهواء/ الديزل (المازوت) قبل الإشتعال، من 17 الى واحد في 530 دي، الى 16.5 الى واحد، وهو عنصر مساعد في خفض ضجيج محركات الديزل التي تحتاح الى نسبة ضغط أعلى مما في محركات البنزين (10 الى 12 إجمالاً) بسبب ضرورة إشتعال المازوت بفعل الضغط، من دون شمعة الإشعال المستغلة مع محركات البنزين.




وإن وجدت نفسك قرب سيارة تحمل بعد إسم موديلها وفئتها حرف دي، إنسَ كل ما سمعته عن الديزل حتى الآن، فقد يكون محركها أكثر تطوراً من محركك البنزيني، مهما كان حديثاً.

مقطع جانبي للمحرك :



.


أما إذا أردتم التعرف أكثر على عملية التركيب ، فلنلاحظ ان عملية التركيب تختلف بعض الشىْ من نوع الى اخر، ولكن الفكرة و الهدف واحد.
• يحل فرن السيارة الفابريكة و يوضع الفرن المخصص للتيربو و يثبت عليه بوابة الصرف


( فى حالة عدم وجود فرن مخصص للتيربو يستعمل الفرن الفابريكة و يتم عمل فلانشة له كى يجلس على التوربينة ويستعمل توربينة بها بوابة صرف داخلية ). 

• يتم تثبيت التوربينة فى الفرن جيدا ولأن التوربينة قابلة للف اعلى و اسفل يتم ضبط اتجاهتها كى تناسب شكل الغرفة و تسهل وضع المواسيير.

• يتم توصيل المواسيير بالتوربينة بالشكل الذى تراه انت مناسب الى سيارتك ولاكن لاحظ أن تكون فتحة التوربينة التى تضخ الهواء للمبرد تكون للأاسفل.

• يثبت المبرد فى مقدم السيارة ويتم توصيله بالمواسير.

• يركب BOV قبل فتحة دخول الهواء مرة اخرى على الماسورة بحدود 50 سم.

• يتم ثقب كارتيير الزيت و تركيب المشترك فى حساس الزيت و توصيل الخراطيم.

• يتم استعمال وسيلة التغذية بالبنزين المناسبة لك.

• تغلق الوصلات و المواسير باحكام كى لا يتم تسريب الهواء.

• يراعى ان يكون زيت الموتور نظيف باستمرار و استعمال بنزيين 92.

عند التشغييل لاول مرة يجب :

• تأكد ان الزيت يصل للتوربينة بأي طريقة تراها مناسبة.
• يتم تشغيل السيارة دون مشى لمدة 20 دقيقة مع ملاحظة الحرارة.
• اسمع صوت الموتور جيدا وعند ملاحظة اى صوت غريب عليك إطفاء المحرك و معالجة الامر.
• فى حالة شم اى رائحة غريبة يطفأ الموتور و يعالج الامر.
إذا سارت الامور عادية إبدأ المشى بالسيارة برفق و تجنب عدد اللفات العالية حتى تشعر أن الأمور تسيير على مايرام.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

*عدد لفات المحرك 
Revloution Per Minute RPM

وهو مصطلح شهير بالطبع ويعبر عن عدد لفات المحرك فى الدقيقة الواحدة

ويمكن حساب عزم المحرك عن طريق القانون الاتى

عزم المحرك Engine Tourqe = قدرة المحرك HP / عدد اللفات RPW

وبعد ذلك يضرب الناتج فى الثابت الرقمى 716.2 وهو تحويله للوحدات 
وبذلك ينتج عندنا العزم بوحدة النيوتن متر*


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

*قدرة المحرك = (كمية الطاقة الخارجة من المحرك) ÷ وحدة الزمن

= ((كمية الطاقة الخارجة من الاسطوانات) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن

= (((كمية الطاقة الموجودة من الوقود داخل الشحنة) × الكفاءة الحرارية) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن

= (((( سعة المحرك × الكفاءة الحجمية) × القيمة الحرارية للوقود) × الكفاءة الحرارية) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن*


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

http://www.rallyat.com/articles/03-turbo/index.htm


----------



## phantom1975 (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وصدقا انا عاجز عن التعبير لما لقيت من سعة الصدور في هذا المنتدى العملاق
الف شكر الى اليك مهندس محمود على هذا الشرح الرائع وصدقا لقد استفدت منه كثيرا بالرغم من سوء الفهم والسبب في ذلك عدم توضيحي في سؤالي نوع المحرك المقصود, كنت اقصد مضخات المياه واختلاف ال rpm فيها فبعض الاحيان تجد ان المضخة بطيئة وبعض الاحيان تجد مضخة سريعة, فايهما افضل 
لانه وبصراحة انا اعمل بمجال المضخات ويطلب مني من قبل بعض العملاء ان تكون المضخة ذات دوران بطيئ لماذا؟؟؟؟ والبعض الاخر يطلب سريع.​ واكرر شكري واسفي الى المهندس محمود ديزل مع العلم انني استفدت كثيرا من طريقة شرحك الرائعة.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مارس 2009)

للمحركات الكهربائية سرعتان 1400 و 2800 دورة بالدقيقة اي بطيئة وسريعة .

البطيئة لنقل كمية ماء كبيرة تتناسب مع سعة الانابيب ذات الاقطار الكبيرة ويكون عزم المحرك كبير .

والسريعة لنقل ماء بكمية اقل لكن بأرتفاعات عالية .

البغدادي


----------



## phantom1975 (7 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووور وماقصرت اخوي البغدادي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kahmad (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا باشا يا مهندس على هذا الكم من هذه المعلومات القيمة ويا حبذا منك ( م . محمود جمال ) إيفادنا بشرح نظري مبسط عن طرق حساب الصدمة المائية ( المطرقة المائية ) وذكر أسم برنامج يقوم بحسابها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abomgoode (4 مارس 2014)

*ممكن نطلع*

[h=2]صعود المنحدر[/h]*[h=4]من مواضيع abomgoode :[/h]


اقصى ميول انحدار مسموح به بالطرقات
الاحداثيات
البت ومضاعفاته
احداثيات المصور الجوي والجوجل ارث
قوة الجر؟؟؟فكر معنا




السلام عليكمورحمه الله,,,
اخواني لو عندي سيارة وزنها 3000 كيلوجرام وصاعده منحدر زاوية 4 درجات .اي انا sin 0.697 تقريباا
السؤال هو اذا اردت حساب العزم او القوة بالنيوتن التي تحتاجها السيارة لصعود هذا المنحدر بسرعه 16متر لكل ثانية,هل هو
3000*9.81 *16*0.697=328203نيوتن 
ام هو 
3000*16*0.697=33456نيوتن 
لاني محتار استخدم 9.81 اما لا, لان مستحيل السيارة تقدر تولد هذا العزم الكبير في الاول
ام ان الناتج بالوات يطلع,,,
ارجوا المشاركه من المهندسين الكرااام,,,​*​


----------

